# Specialized Deviant II 2012 release date?



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've been waiting for almost 2 months for this helmet (specialized deviant II non carbon helmet) to get released (been needing a full face for this season but couldn't find anywhere to get last years or the 2012 model). Does anyone have any information on the release date? Random employees from dialing the hotline at specialized are claiming different times and most of it has already passed and it still isn't out yet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

noone have any clue?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty sure they ditched the deviant helmet, but i could be wrong. They have the dissendant coming out but i am sure its only in carbon (so far). I got a chance to check one out at Northstar and that thing is super sick and very light. Haven't heard of a non carbon one but they may have one coming out, you never know.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

The 2012 have been released just limited in what sizes you can get so far. When I talked to my LBS this week he could get S/M in techno white or red but not black and no Larges. 

He was able to get me a 2011 Deviant II carbon(Berrecloth) in Large for only $140 making it the same price as the non carbon 2012. Couldn't pass up that deal even if I'm not 100% sold on the crazy claw look.


----------



## digitalmarker (Feb 8, 2010)

dan4jeepin said:


> The 2012 have been released just limited in what sizes you can get so far. When I talked to my LBS this week he could get S/M in techno white or red but not black and no Larges.
> 
> He was able to get me a 2011 Deviant II carbon(Berrecloth) in Large for only $140 making it the same price as the non carbon 2012. Couldn't pass up that deal even if I'm not 100% sold on the crazy claw look.


Are you able to peel those stickers off to make the helmet just plain white? Or are they painted on there?


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

The white is painted on, the black claw areas are actually clear and show the black carbon fiber of the helmet. It looks a lot better in person then it did in pictures so I like it now that I have it.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Deviant- Specialized Deviant Full-Face - Snitger's Bicycle Store - Beaver, PA

Deviant II- Specialized Deviant II - Bob's Bikes - Alabama Specialized Concept Store


----------

